# Pool Slides



## Girlstar28

I just got my order of 4G slides and they feel like they cut on the bottom side of the band and have to send them back.  I love the look and they otherwise felt nice but I can’t risk bleeding feet.  Is this normal with this style of shoe?


----------



## TC1

Girlstar28 said:


> I just got my order of 4G slides and they feel like they cut on the bottom side of the band and have to send them back.  I love the look and they otherwise felt nice but I can’t risk bleeding feet.  Is this normal with this style of shoe?


I don't think it's normal. May be that specific pair, or the sizing? I find them comfortable enough for short periods of time. I have Off White slides that are much more comfortable for longer wear.


----------



## lill_canele

I heard that the OG rubber Gucci slides are pretty uncomfortable as well, not sure about the new ones that came out. Some people I know wear socks with them. Not sure if that's just their thing or it's to prevent cuts though.


----------



## Girlstar28

TC1 said:


> I don't think it's normal. May be that specific pair, or the sizing? I find them comfortable enough for short periods of time. I have Off White slides that are much more comfortable for longer wear.


I got a 38 and 39 and both were uncomfortable when I was lifting my foot the bottom of the band would be digging into the top of my foot  . Still hurts after walking in my house for a while sad cause they’re so nice!

does anyone know which designer slides are super comfy?


----------



## lill_canele

Girlstar28 said:


> I got a 38 and 39 and both were uncomfortable when I was lifting my foot the bottom of the band would be digging into the top of my foot  . Still hurts after walking in my house for a while sad cause they’re so nice!
> 
> does anyone know which designer slides are super comfy?



Hmm, I really like my Chloe ones but they are definitely a different sort of look/style. I've realized I can't speed walk in them or I get blisters, but if walk at a normal pace, no issues.
I just got my Hermes espadrilles and I love them, but haven't worn them long enough to see if they hurt my feet or not.

I feel that if they are mostly made of leather (especially the top part covering the foot), it allows the slide to soften and be broken into. It's not really the same with rubber or plastic (or just may take longer).


----------



## Girlstar28

lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I really like my Chloe ones but they are definitely a different sort of look/style. I've realized I can't speed walk in them or I get blisters, but if walk at a normal pace, no issues.
> I just got my Hermes espadrilles and I love them, but haven't worn them long enough to see if they hurt my feet or not.
> 
> I feel that if they are mostly made of leather (especially the top part covering the foot), it allows the slide to soften and be broken into. It's not really the same with rubber or plastic (or just may take longer).



maybe my expectations of the softness were too high?  I’ve been wearing cheap EVA rubber sandals that are so comfy but wanted to elevate my look with a designer pair.  You think they tops would soften up?


----------



## lill_canele

Girlstar28 said:


> maybe my expectations of the softness were too high?  I’ve been wearing cheap EVA rubber sandals that are so comfy but wanted to elevate my look with a designer pair.  You think they tops would soften up?



Hmm, tbh I can’t say since I don’t know. Maybe someone else here can give more insight if they can be broken into eventually?


----------

